# Disneyland Railroad Mogul Project/Imagination Station Kids on Track



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums...202704.jpg
This is a photo of our Disneyland Railroad mogul project. We needed an engine to pull our Disneyland train and could not afford an original Disney mogul so we built this one with the help of some community sevice kids. It's not completely finished yet but a lot has been done including; lowering the sand dome, changing the cow catcher, elimination of the wood pile and other details on the tender, changing the smokestack, adding sound, changing lettering and many other things. The project is down to finding a Lilly Belle headlight which is tremendously expensive and only available through Hartland Locomotive Works. It should be completed as soon as funds are available to purchase this part. Ken 

PS: We have made 30 plus attempts at posting photos with no luck. Please go to the link above on your your own or view this and other photos on photobucket.com and type in Railroadinovations to connect to our albums. Don't know why this site will not accept any of the 6 URL's but we apologize for the inconvenience. This address worked and brought up the photo before the submit button was pushed??????


----------



## Railroadinovations (Feb 15, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the one with the red boiler that I want to change to something more like that color scheme.
You just need to copy the HTML link at PhotoBucket then paste that in HTML view in the editor here. That will create a hyperlink to your album at PhotoBucket.

Just click on the photo here and it will take you to the PhotoBucket album. 

Andrew


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you've not been to Dave Sheegog's web site, you really need to pay it a visit.









Castle Peak & Thunder Disney-Themed Garden Railroad


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, quite a website and railroad. Thanks for the link.


----------

